# What would YOU do??



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

So I have a spare 8g biocube that I am definitely going to set up as a planted tank. 

I am really leaning towards a shrimp tank, if I can mod the intake.

I've also thought about pea puffers, but I can't get a steady supply of snails. 

What would you put in an 8g planted tank? I'll probably go with shrimp but I want to know if anyone has any interesting suggestions


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

In my honest and unbiased opinion, I would have to say SHRIMP.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Shrimp and tiny fish like hets (pygmy livebearers).


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Chili Rasboras and shrimpies.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

A breeding trio of killifish would be nice too. They can have lots of personality.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

i dont like biocubes as planted tanks because its hard to get 6700 K - only 10000. if your set on planted, get co2. you wont regret it!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

How about some Dario Dario/Scarlet Badis

Though I have caught the shrimp obsession lately too so I'm all for that too.


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

I've caught the shrimp obsession too, so my vote is definitely for shrimp 
They are so cute & entertaining to watch


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

8 gallons I would definitely say planted shrimp.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm...........that's a tough decision! 

Well if it was me, I would do a shim_ tank


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

dwarf puffers  i had shrimp but went to these cuties
killies would be cool too though


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, the 8g is officially empty of saltwater, liverock and sand so I'm going to run some vinegar and water in it for a few days to dissolve the coraline off the back. 

I'm kind of stuck with the 10k bulb as I just bought a new one lol, will plants not grow?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

10k will grow plants fine. I used it exclusively for a while, but the look is a bit too blue for a fw tank. It does produce slightly usable light for plants than something warmer, but that may work to your advantage.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks 2wheels


----------

